# Sundays Dinner



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2005)

Just trimmed my 11.9lb brisket, coated with worchestershire sauce and generously rubbed it down with Wolfe Rub.  Gonna put it on around 3am tomorrow morning.  Here's a few pic's to hold us over until tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2005)

I'm thinking about doing this next weekend, so this is great for me.  I've only done two (not counting the corned beef brisket..that's another story).
Brisket in the Carolina's is virtually unheard of, so I've never tasted the real deal.

Anyway, mine came out like pot roast, and while it wasn't bad, I couldn't see what all the fuss is about.  Then I found out a properly cooked brisket tastes like steak!

  So I'm ready to try again, now armed with a couple of years more knowledge.

  So tell me if I annoy you, but I've got a bunch of questions.  

First, is that a flat or a point?  What's a packer?  Victor? Vector?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2005)

Looking good Larry! I'm doing those chicken skewers tomorrow for dinner along with some pork chops. Got the rub today and I'm gonna use some on the pork chops tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about doing this next weekend, so this is great for me.  I've only done two (not counting the corned beef brisket..that's another story).
> Brisket in the Carolina's is virtually unheard of, so I've never tasted the real deal.
> 
> Anyway, mine came out like pot roast, and while it wasn't bad, I couldn't see what all the fuss is about.  Then I found out a properly cooked brisket tastes like steak!
> ...



Cappy,
        It's a whole brisket, aka, packer = point and flat.  I don't buy the flats very often, cause they are overly trimmed around here.  When you say it came out like a "pot roast" my first thought is you foiled either too early or too long, or both.  The last brisket I did was the first one I've ever foiled and was very happy with the results.  However it only cooked in the foil for about an hour and a half.  Any longer than that (IMO) the meat will start to braise and your finished product will be "pot roast".  I am far from a brisket expert but I'll try to answer any questions you may have as best I can from my experiences!.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2005)

I got the brisket on the cooker at 3:45am.  It's 4:30am right now, pit temps 218*, meat temps at 48*.


----------



## Woodman1 (May 22, 2005)

It's called a packer cause you've really got to "pack" it in there! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> It's called a packer cause you've really got to "pack" it in there! :!:



You gotta point Woody as far as us WSMer's are concerned.  I just checked it, it's already shrunk t fit!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2005)

rock on Larry!  Did you get any sleep between then and now?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> rock on Larry!  Did you get any sleep between then and now?



Cappy I planned to go back to sleep but haven't.  I'll be a Zombie later today.  I've been fighting a high temp so far this morning.  I did my normal process which usually works perfect.  But this morning for some reason the pit want's to stay at 260* dome temp, and I've got all of the bottom vents closed.  I started off with 10 lit briquettes, left the vents open until the pit got to 200*, then closed them all down 75%.  I do this every cook and it works, EXCEPT TODAY!!  

Just peaked at the ET-73, temps are slowly going down 252* now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2005)

Here's what the brisket looks like about 4 hours into the cook.  Pit temps at 223*, meats at 153*.


----------



## Jack W. (May 22, 2005)

Nice looking brisket Larry.  I like it sliced thin, a little finishing sauce, a couple of sour pickles and a slice of vidalia.  Wrap it up so the bun steams a little and get to it.  Glass of sweet tea and a piece of pie for desert.  When's lunch?

Good Q!


Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Nice looking brisket Larry.  I like it sliced thin, a little finishing sauce, a couple of sour pickles and a slice of vidalia.  Wrap it up so the bun steams a little and get to it.  Glass of sweet tea and a piece of pie for desert.  When's lunch?
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> ...



Jack bring the pickles and head on up!!  You should be here by the time it's done!!  You're more than welcome, while supplies last!


----------



## Jack W. (May 22, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about doing this next weekend, so this is great for me.  I've only done two (not counting the corned beef brisket..that's another story).
> Brisket in the Carolina's is virtually unheard of, so I've never tasted the real deal.
> 
> Anyway, mine came out like pot roast, and while it wasn't bad, I couldn't see what all the fuss is about.  Then I found out a properly cooked brisket tastes like steak!
> ...




I'm hoping to cook at Tryon in June.  Henry from Fire House Cooking Team, they were across from you at Smoke on the Beach, asked me if I could cook his cow pie.  We are working it out with our employers now.  Wanna come get a lesson?  Help is always needed.  In fact we are looking for someone to cook the chicken.  Ought to be fun.  Over 100 teams and all of the big hitters are there. No better way to learn than to do it.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2005)

hmmm...let me check the dates


----------



## txpgapro (May 22, 2005)

I'm gonna grill some bass later this afternoon.  Too d#@* hot to cook, it's already 92* and it's only 10am.  I'll be doing 4 briskets for Memorial Day.  Gonna use some Wolfe Rub on one(if I get it in time), TexasRub on one, PigPowder on one, and Grub Rub on one. I'll let the masses decide and comment.  Also doing ribs or chickens.  Gonna be a hot one.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> .  Too d#@* hot to cook, it's already 92* and it's only 10am.   Gonna be a hot one.



 

Dang it was down to 52 this morning, hi of 78!

But the heats coming here too.. :-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2005)

Here's the beans going on and the brisket as I pulled it to rest in the cooler.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 22, 2005)

It's all looking very good, Larry!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2005)

Finished pics.  I ran out of time and did not separate the flat from the point and sliced away.  I was very disappointed with the lack of smoke ring.  The flavor was great and very tender.  I used the Wolfe Rub and was very skeptical that I would have an overly sweet brisket, but I just wanted to try it.  I was happy with the flavor and the texture from the rub.  It was not sweet at all IMO.  

Now about the beans.  I tried my own version of beans cooked in the smoker and can guarnatee it will be the last time.  I don't care for the smokiness in the beans at all.  I used one very small piece of wood and it overpowered the beans.  

Anyways,      *Here's* the pic's.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2005)

Hey Larry, Minus a big smoke ring, that brisket looked GREAT! I'm gonna do one for my son and his friends the second weekend he's home! Great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finished pics.  I ran out of time and did not separate the flat from the point and sliced away.  I was very disappointed with the lack of smoke ring.  The flavor was great and very tender.  I used the Wolfe Rub and was very skeptical that I would have an overly sweet brisket, but I just wanted to try it.  I was happy with the flavor and the texture from the rub.  It was not sweet at all IMO.
> 
> Now about the beans.  I tried my own version of beans cooked in the smoker and can guarnatee it will be the last time.  I don't care for the smokiness in the beans at all.  I used one very small piece of wood and it overpowered the beans.
> 
> Anyways,      *Here's* the pic's.



I'd like to take back what I said about the beans.  After making the post and saying the smokiness overpowered the beans, I went to have more and changed my opinion.  The first serving I had, I didn't think I liked very much.  Well after eating more of them, I couldn't get enough.  Maybe once they were stirred it distributed the smoke throughout the beans.  I don't know, but second time around they were awesome!


----------



## Bruce B (May 23, 2005)

Good looking stuff there Larry. It looks like there was some smoke ring formation. How long did you leave the beans in the smoker?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good looking stuff there Larry. It looks like there was some smoke ring formation. How long did you leave the beans in the smoker?



Bruce,
        I totally forgot we were having beans, (Miller Lites fault) until an hour or so before we wanted to eat.  So I put them in the cooker after I pulled the brisket and added on chunk of wood for about an hour.  Then I finished them in the oven.  I can't believe I didn't like them at first!  They were indeed very good afterall.  Maybe I learned a lesson to stir the bean to distribute the smoke from the top.



			
				TexLaw said:
			
		

> That's a good lookin' brisket there, Larry.  I don't get too excited about a smoke ring, one way or the other.  There's enough there to tell me it was barbequed, and that's good enough for me.
> TL



Thanks Tex!  I agree, as long as it tastes good that's all that counts!


----------



## Bruce B (May 23, 2005)

If you didn't like the beans in the smoker but still wanted the flavor, you could add some of the BBQ'd meat or better yet some of the drippings to the beans to get that flavor we all know and love.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> If you didn't like the beans in the smoker but still wanted the flavor, you could add some of the BBQ'd meat or better yet some of the drippings to the beans to get that flavor we all know and love.



No actually I thought I didn't like them (that doesn't really make sense) 8-[ .  But once I stirred the beans and incorporated the smoke flavor throughout the bowl, the beens were fantastic!


----------



## Bruce B (May 23, 2005)

I got it Larry, I was just giving you options man....options. :hug:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I got it Larry, I was just giving you options man....options. :hug:



Yeah I know!!  I've always heard rave reviews about beans underneath butts, but have always been skeptical about all that grease in the beans.  Guess I'll have to try it soon, maybe this weekend!


----------



## txpgapro (May 23, 2005)

So just how many Miller Lites were there between plates of beans? :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> So just how many Miller Lites were there between plates of beans? :!:



I was out by the time dinner was ready!!


----------



## Finney (May 23, 2005)

Really good looking food there Larry.  Brisket looked like it had a good smoke ring in the close up pics. =P~


----------



## Shawn White (May 23, 2005)

Yup. Looks great Larry!

Suggestion for ya, in my last batch of doctored beans that went on the WSM I added nearly a whole ring of sliced lean ham sausage and those beans were da bomb!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Yup. Looks great Larry!
> 
> Suggestion for ya, in my last batch of doctored beans that went on the WSM I added nearly a whole ring of sliced lean ham sausage and those beans were da bomb!



I thought I was the only person who knew about ham sausage!!  Nobody I talk top has heard of it!!  That sounds great!  I will try that next time, thanks Shawn.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 24, 2005)

well, is anyone gonna tell us what ham sausage is?  Where do you get it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, is anyone gonna tell us what ham sausage is?  Where do you get it?



Should be able to get it at the grocery store, we have it here.  I can't recall who makes it though, but it is awesome.


----------



## Shawn White (May 24, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, is anyone gonna tell us what ham sausage is?  Where do you get it?


 I get mine from the grocery store as well. 

It's a bit different then regular sausage texture wise. It's usually lean, at least in the sense of no large fat chunks. It usually has few or no gristle chunks. It tastes, well, kinda like ham.

Maybe one of the sausage gurus can chime in here (you know who you are ... Jim) to explain why it's different.


----------



## Finney (May 24, 2005)

I used to buy it from Smithfield Foods (Smithfield Ham people).
That is some damn good stuff. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 24, 2005)

I looked today at Food Lion, but they didn't have it.  I'll look at Bi Lo tomorrow.


----------

